# CONFRONTing weeds in buffalo grass



## kar7857 (May 27, 2001)

I am getting ready to purchase a product called, "Confront" to take care of aggressive weeds in my Buffalo Grass lawn. I would be interested in anyone's success and/or experience in using this product, or other strategies or 'weed killers' that I can use to control these unwanted invaders. 
Love my Buffalo Grass, hate the weeds!


----------



## Darin (May 28, 2001)

I personally have never used it. You may need to post this same question on www.************. Its the same kind of system as arboristsite.com. Those guys deal with turfgrass a heck of a lot more than we do. Sorry, you may get lucky with one of our user though.


----------

